# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Montreal Reggae Festival

## Dana1

Just booked a road trip to Montreal for the Reggae Festival.  Headliners....Tarrus Riley and Jimmy Cliff!  Super excited  :Smile: 

http://montrealinternationalreggaefestival.com/

----------


## Ras Walleye

Prepare to have your thread moved to the Jamaican Events Around The World forum...

----------


## Dana1

Didn't know that forum existed LOL

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Speaking of moving threads.  I wonder if anyone would be interested in a general discussion area?

----------


## Kevin, PA

> Didn't know that forum existed LOL


That the problem with that forum. I know it's there but only occasionally do I remember to take a look at it.

----------


## dash

Anyone needs info on Montreal PM me. I'll be in Negril

----------


## Flashknit

we are going on Sunday! Can't wait!

----------


## Dana1

> Anyone needs info on Montreal PM me. I'll be in Negril


We are staying at Holiday Inn Select Centre Ville near Chinatown.  Looks pretty close to the old port.  Is there any good bars nearby...or good restaurants?
Thanks for your help  :Wink:

----------


## Flashknit

We are staying at Auberge de la Place Royale in Old Town near the port. Looks to be closer and (prettier) than the Holiday Inn. We stayed at that Holiday Inn near China Town about 10 years ago and it was nice. Only been to Montreal once before and remember all the food being great.

----------


## Dana1

> We are staying at Auberge de la Place Royale in Old Town near the port. Looks to be closer and (prettier) than the Holiday Inn. We stayed at that Holiday Inn near China Town about 10 years ago and it was nice. Only been to Montreal once before and remember all the food being great.


No doubt it is prettier but we were looking to keep costs down as we're travelling with another couple.  Google says Holiday Inn is about a 10 minute walk so hopefully that's correct.  Do you know of any close bars within walking distance to it?

----------


## dash

Flashknit you are right in the thick of it. You and Dana can get together at one of the many bars in Old Montreal. A walk along Rue St Paul from the square towards Dana1s hotel is a nice way to spend an evening.

----------


## Flashknit

So excited about going to this. We get in to Montreal saturday afternoon and are just planning on going to the festival on Sunday for Tarrus Riley/Jimmy Cliff. We would be up for meeting board people if it works out.

----------

